# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  رواية عشقتك هويتك ضميتك و بستك على خدينك ... روايتنا الاولى

## روحي في ذكراك

*في فلا أبو رائد* 
** 


*كانت عائله ابو رائد جالسين في الصاله ام رائد و رائد و رناد ماعدا ريماس كانت في غرفتها* 
*ام رائد: شناوي تدخل في الجامعه ياولدي رائد؟ . { ام رائد الام انسانه طيبه و منفتحه مزوجه ولد عمها الي هوا الاب و عندها ولد و بنتين تاخد بتها رناد منها كثير عكس ريماس عمرها 42سنه}*
*رائد: ان شاء الله بدخل هندسه .{ رائد وسيم عيونه عسليه و لونه حنطي متوسط الطول عمره 18سنه}*
*ابو رائد : زين ما اخترت و ان شاء الله اول ماتخلص تتوظف في الشركه. { الاب انساس رائع و من الاغنياء في المملكة كل شي عنده عياله واي شي يبونه يحصلوه و مايجبرهم على شي عمره 45سنه}* 
*رناد : و انا بابي مابتوظفني معاااك؟ .{ رناد الصغيره و الدلوعه في البيت ملامحها ناعمه و عيونه سود عمرها 6سنوات }*
*ابو رائد : لاحقه يا بابا.*

*في غرفه ريماس* 
** 


*جلست ريماس من النوم و هي مخترعه .{ ريماس بنت جميله بمعنى الكلمه طويله و عيونها و سااع و لونهم خضر و بيضه شعرها لونه اشقر فيه خصل رقيقه و حساسه عمرها 17سنه.}* 
*ريماس :بسم الله اعوذ بالله منك يابليس* 
*قامت و شربت لها مويه و سمعت موبايلها يرن بأغنيه ينحط على الجرح يبرى . >> لراشد الي ما سمعها يسمعها تجنن* 
*حنون ربي يصونك*
*في طيبتك في عيونك*
*دنياك حبي و كونك*
*يا طيب عمري و يا عطره*
*ينحط على الجرح يبرى*
*فديت صوتك فديتك*
*شفتك عشقتك هويتك*
*ياليت تدري ياليتك*
*غلاك يا كبر قدره* 
*المـاس : ياهــلاآ و مرحبا بالقمر .*
*ريماس: هـلاآ الماس.*
*المـاس: زعجتك صحيتك من نومك ؟.{ الماس بنت بيضه عواينها وساع لونهم عسلي فاتح مكحلين من اصلهم و شعرها اسود داكن عمرها 17 سنه و هيا الدلوعة في بيتهم لانو هيا وحيدة امها و ابوها }*
*ريماس: احمد ربي انج دقيتي.*
*الماس: ليه شصاير خرعتيني ؟؟! .*
*ريماس: حلمت بكابوس كابوس مخيف و فضيع.* 





*ان شاء الله في تكملة* 
*بـــربــ*

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

*بــاك* 
*نروح لفله ابو راشد*  
 

*بتحديد في غرفه من الغرف كانت الريم متسطحه ع سريرها و اللابتوب قدامها داخله نت* 
 

*الريم : ادخل او لا ادخل او لا اه بدخل و بجرب* *.{ الريم بنت كيوت من الاغنياء في السعودية امها و ابوها ماتوا في حادث قبل سنتين و هيا و اخوها ورثوا كل شي هيا بيضة بشرتها صافية حلوه مره شعرها اصفر و فيه خصل ثلجيه قصير لكتفها و تحب المغامره و عمرها 17 سنه**}.*
*دخلت الريم الشات بما انها تحب المغامرة و تعرفت ع واحد اسمه بدر و اخدت ايميله*
*ورقم جواله و هي تكلمه ع المسن دخل عليها اخوها راشد و سكرت الابتوب* 
*راشد: اشكنتي تسوين .{* *راشد اخو الريم مدلعنها و عاطينها الحرية مايبي يضغط عليها*
*و يصدقها في كل شي تقوله ماسك حلالهم و شركاتهم وسيم اسمراني و عيونه بنيه و جسمه رياضي عمره 21سنه**}*
*الريم:ولا شي بس خرعتني*
*راشد صدقها لأنه عاطيها الثقه وطلع*
*ورجعت تكمل محادثة ويا بدر* 

*نروح لفله ابو مشاري*  

**  

*في غرفة الهنوف* 
 
*كانت الهنوف في غرفتها و ياها العنود الاجواء رومنسية عندهم الاضاءة صفراء و متسطحين ع السرير و حاطين اغااني حزينه >* *نفسيتهم زيي* 
*من ضمنها اغنيه ويلاه لراشـد*** 
*ويـلاه ضاق الصدر وما ذكر يسأل علي ويلاه* 
*نساهـ طول الهجر .. وإلا الصبر من**قسوته قساه** .!!* 
*ومــاصـار منـي خطا .. غيــر العطا والتضحيه ماصار** !!*

*جبــار**يـاهـالـزمن مـا تنظمـن .. فيـك البشـر جبـــار*
*ويلاه*
*حــنيت لإحساسنــا**بـوصالنـا مــن كثــر مـا حنيـــت** ..*
*حسيــت إن الوصــل يمكــن حصـل لـكني مـا**حسيــت** ..*
*يــالله يـا ربهــم أهديتـهم فـ أهديـه يـا الله** ..*
*ربــاهـ رب**البشـر .. رب القــدر كــان القــدر .. فرقـاه*
*ويلاه* **






*الهنوف : عنود انا تعبانهـ .{* *الهنوف بنوته ناعمة لون بشرتها حنطي و شعرها اسود طويل و عيونها وساع و اهلها من الاغنياء و هيا و يا العنود بنات عم و صديقات و في نفس العمر 17 سنه** .}*
*العنود : شفيك ياقلبي ؟. {* *العنود بنت جميلة جمالها هادئ بشرتها بيضاء و عيونها و ساع و شعرها بني و اهلها من الاغنياء** .}*
*الهنوف : احس بضيقه مدري ليهـ* 
*العنود : يمكن لانك خايفهـ من النتيجهـ بكرهـ انا كمان خايفه*
*الهنوف : طيب عنود تكفي نامي معي اليوم* 
*العنود : من عنوني كم هنوفه عندي*
*رن جوال العنود بــ**متكبر علينا* 

*يعني ماودك تجينا*  
*يعني متكبر علينا*  
*صرت متغير وقاسي* 

*صرت حتى تشك فينا* 


*يعني ماودك تجينا*  
*يعني متكبر علينا* 
*مانسينا الماضي والله*  
*وعلى جفاك يعين الله*  
*وأن نسيتوا بشكي الله* 

*وإن هويتونا هوينا* 


*يعني ماودك تجينا* 
*يعني متكبر علينا*  
*حط نفسك في مكاني*  
*كيف أتحمل زماني*

*جرب أحساسك عشاني* 
*قول والباقي علينا* 



*يعني ماودك تجينا*  
*يعني متكبر علينا*  
*صدق حبيتك يا غالي*  
*وأسهر عشانك ليالي* 

*كيف أنسى ذا محالي* 
*ومن العواذل ماعلينا*





*الهنوف : ههههههههه عنود حاطه لمنو هالاغنيه اكيد ريوم ..*
*العنود : هههههههه ليه جت في بالك هيا على طول* 
*الهنوف : ههههه لانو هيا ماتدق الا للطلعات و الهياصاهـ ماتدق تسآل علينا* ***هاتي بكلمها* 
*الريم : هــلاآ بعنودتي هلا بدنيتي* 
*الهنوف : هلاآ ريوم*
*الريم : ويي لحظة شكلي داقة ع هنوفه بدال عنود لحظة* 
*الهنوف : لا داقة ع عنود بس انا ردت تدري انا و ياها واحد* 
*الريم : هههههههه ايوهـ داريهـ ياقلبي .. صج هنوفه بكرهـ بتمرنا الماس و بنروح كلنا ناخد النتيجهـ قولي لعنود دامها معك ..*
*الهنوف : طيب ياقلبي ... وزي ماقلت طلعتنا نجمع في فلتنا ..*
*الريم : اوك يابعد هلي .. انا اخليك الحين ..*
*الهنوف : طيب حبيبتي .. نشوففك بكره،*
*الريم : ان شاء الله ..* 
*العنود طالعة من الحماام* 
*العنود : شتبي الريم ..*
*الهنوف : هههههه ماتبي شي ..*
*العنود : طيب ليه تضحكين ..*
*الهنوف : لانو هيا مستغربة شلون رادهـ ع موبايلك* 
*العنود : هههههههه عاادي كان قلتي لها*
*الهنوف : أي قلت لها انا وانتي واحد ..*
*العنود : ههههههه طيب بكرة بروح مع بعض ناخد النتيجهـ ؟*
*الهنوف : ايوهـ بتمرنا الماس و بنروح كلنا*  



*النتايج بكره تتوقعون الكل الصبايا ناجحين و نسبتهم حلوة او في منهم نسبتها نازلهـ ؟*
*تتوقعون شنهايه هالعـلاقه بتستمر بتنجح او بتنتهي و تفشل ؟*
*و شنو هي حلمة ريماس ؟ و شبتقول لها الماس ؟* 













*تم بحمد الله البارت الاول*  
*آرآكم تشجعنا*
*انتقداتكم تهمنا*
*تقيمكم يرقينا*

----------


## لحن الورد

تابعي أختي 

روايتكِ جداً جميلهـ وايضاً التصاميمـ جميلهـ


تحياتي صديقة المتوسطى

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

لحن الورد 
الاجمل مرورك و تواجدك 
منورهـ بوجودك و الله 
اتمنى تكوني من المتابعين ياقلبي :embarrest: 

............
مااشوف في حمااس :wacko: 
ماتبوني اكملها ؟؟ :sad2:

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووووو خية
الروايه شكلها حلو 
تابيعها غناتي
وياليت تتطول البارت شوية
يسلموووو لاعدمنا جديدك

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*جذبني الاسم 
واول ما قرأتها قلت شكلها رائعة 
تسلمي على الطرح وننتظر البقية 
وتشكري على المجهود*

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

بــــدايه موفقه 
الله يوفقش أخيتي ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

*قطعة سكر* 
*تســلمي الله الاحلى مروك و تواجدك* 
*وان شـــاء الله من عنوني الباارت الجااي نطولهـ* 
*ان شاء الله تكونين من المتابعين* 
**
*هدوء الغرام*
*تســلمي و الله* 

*مررروك الاروع*

*ان شاء تكونين من المتاابعين ياقلبي*

**

*أحبك ياغلا عمري

تســـلمي 

آمين و يوفقك كماان

و يعطيك العاافيهـ 

ان شاء الله تكونين من المتابعين 
*

----------


## ملاك الحسا

واصلي خيتو ..~ 

ذوووووووووووق هذا البدااية حمستينا ..~ 

عساك عـ القوة ~

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

*ان شاء من عيوني بواصل لعيونكمـ*
*و الله الذوق انتي ياقلبي* 
*تسلمي و الله* 
*كوني من المتابعين* 
*و ان شاء الله البارت قريب ننزلهـ*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووو اختي 
على القصة واااااااااااااجد عجبتني 
وياريت تطوليها 
**تحياتي**
$مجنونة &حلوة$

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

*يسلمكـ ربي ياالبي* 
*يسعدني انها نالت ع اعجابك* 
*كوني من المتابعين* 
*.................*
*سوري لتآخير* 
*و ان شاء الله شوي بس و ينزل البارت* 
*ان شاء الله ينال ع اعجبكم* 
*و تتحمسون*

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

** 
*نرجع لريماس في غرفتها*  
** 
*المـاس: هذي ريماس و قولي الي شالي حلمتيه.*
*ريماس: طيب طيب حبه حبه عليا* 
*الماس: عجلي خرعتيني* 
*ريماس:كنا مسافرين كندا ))حنا الخبلات))و سايرين نشاهد في السينما فكانوا مجموعه شباب يتغزلوا و يتحرشوا فينا حنا طلعنا من السينما لما خلص الفلم وكنا مرة مبسوطين بعدين الشباب صاروا يراقبونا و ورآنا و كنت أنا ضايعة عنكم أنتي و العنود و الهنوف و الريم مدري و ين كنت رايحه فجا لي وااحد من شله الشباب هو يقرب وانا ابعد يقرب و انا ابعد هوا ماسك فمي مشان لا اصرخ والمكان كان فاااضي بالحيل و انا احااول افك نفسي منه بعد ما سوا الا سوااه طحت مغمي علي وتمنيت تنشق الارض وتبلعني .... الماااس خااااااااايفه..*
*الماس: ريماس هدي و تعوذي من بليس ومابصير الا الخير.*
*ريماس: اعوذ بالله منك يابليس , تسلمي الماس هديتيني و ريحتي بالي.*
*الماس: ولو قلبي مابينا شكر و هالكلاآم , اوه نسيتيني ليه ذاقه .*
*ريماس: ههههههه .*
*الماس : امممم ايوة تذكرت* 
*ريماس : شنو ؟!.*
*الماس: بكرة بمر عليك و باقي الصبايا نروح ناخد النتايج .. وطلعتنا بنجمع في فلهـ الهنوف* 
*ريماس : خلاآص تم ..* 

*في صباح اليوم التــالي << فديتنا على هالفصحه* 
*الماس و الصبايا في السيارة رايحين للمدرسهـ* 
*الماس: اوف* 
*البنات :اشفيك..؟*
*الماس :خايف من النتايج ..*
*ريماس: انا كمان خايفة مرهـ .. اخااف نسبتنا تنزل*
*الريم: ليه تخافوا انا الي ماادرس طول السنه موب خايفة لانو حنا في مدارس خاصه بنجحونا بالمني حتى يعطونا 100%*
*العنود :لكن موب حلو كذا* 
*الريم :ليه ..؟*
*العنود: الحلو تكون النتيجه من تعبك وتاخذين الا تستاهلينوه*
*الهنوف : أي و الله صج ..*
*وصلوا البنوتات المدرسة ..* 
*ودخلووون وكل وحده خاايفه ماعدا الريم مو هامها ..* 
*الريم : صبايا استوب..*
*البنات يتسائلون بستغراب <<**فصحتنا محد يوصل لها هع*
*البنات :ليه ؟؟.!!*
*الريم : جبت معاي بخات*
*البنات : ليه البخات..؟*
*الريم : ياكمخات مشان نبخ على الجدران* 
*البنات : !!!*
*الريم : اشفيكم موب مستوعبين ..؟*
*البنات : لا بس اول ناخذ النتايج وبعدين نبخ ..* 
*راحوا البنات ياخذون النتاايج ..*
*المااس : واو ونااااسه الحمد الله نجحنا*  
*البنات : الحمد الله* 
*نجحوا البنات ونسبهم كالتالي :*
*الماس 98.98%*
*ريماس 97.50%*
*العنود و الهنوف 95.50%<<**هذولا في كل شي مثل بعض*
*الريم نسبتها ماتبشر ..كانت رااسبه بكذا ماده بس نجحونها .. ومب هامها نجحت او رسبت <<ياجبل لاتهزك ريح*
*وراحوا يبخون وكل وحده بيدها بخه* 
*وبخون لين ماتعبوا ورجعو مشان يتجمون بفلة الهنوف*  
*وصلوا الفله وراحوا غرفه الهنووف ...*
 
*نروح لأهلها ((الهنوف)) بالصااله* 
 
** 

*كان ابو مشاري جالس ومعاه ام مشااري* 
*ابو مشاري ((الأب لأربعه عيال –الهنوف ومشااري وسارة ومشعل –انساان محترم يحب و يخااف ع اولاادهـ هو و اخوه ابو خالد اخوان و فللهم قريبه من بعض علاقتهم قووويه مره مع بعض و سارهـ بنت ابو مشاري مزوجه خالد و لد عمها عاائلي عمره 48 سنه ))*
*ام مشاري ((طيبه وقلبها ابيض وحنونه و عمرها 45 سنه ..))*
*دخل مشاااري الفله كان جاي من المسجد* 
*مشاري ((انسان مدين وكل شي عندوه حرام يحترم امه وابوه .. <<الله يعين اخوتوه عليه*
* مشااري : السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.*
*ام مشاري وابو مشاري((بنفس الوقت )) : وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته..*
*مشاري : يمه يبه انا ابي اكلمكم بموضوع ..* 
*الأم: تفضل ياوليدي .*
*مشاري : يمه انا كبرت وابي اكمل نص ديني* 
*الأب: هاذي الساعه المباركه – خلاص ياام مشاري شوفي لك يوم وروحي اخطبي له بنت عمه ابو خالد*
*الأم: انشااء اللهـ*
*مشاري : لالا انا ماابي احد من العايله ابي وحده بسيطه ..*
*الأب : ليه من تبي ..*
*مشااري : ابي وحده تناسبني وتناسب خلقي* 
*الأم : انشااء الله ياوليدي*
*مشاري : انا استأذن* 
*قام مشااري وصل للدرج وهو يركب يسمع صوت اغاني وصراخ .. وكان الصوت جاي من غرفه الهنوف ..*
*هو فكر ان الموجوده بالغرفه اختوه وبس ..*
*راح معصب لعند الباب وفتحوه ورجع سكره وهو يستغفر ربه ..* 
*مشاري : استغفر الله وش ذا* 

*نروح لبيت بو خـــالد* 
 
*بتحديد جنااح سارة و خالد*  
*ســـارهـ : اف ياربي موب عيشهـ هذي { سارهـ جميلهـ بشرتها سمرهـ بس فااتحهـ مرهـ و شعرها قصير و عيونها و سااع و مكحلين عمرها 22 سنهـ متزوجة خالد من ثلاثه شهور ..}*
*خالد:و ليهـ ان شاء الله ؟ { خالد شاب موب شين ملامحهـ عااديهـ صارت له قصه ان شاء الله نعرفها في البار تات الجاية خلته يتعامل مع سارههـ كذا .. عمرهـ 25 سنهـ ..}*
*سارهـ : انا اشوفك انت كل يوم هايت من مكان لمكاان و لا ترجع الا اذا بغيت شي*
*خالد : ههههههههههههه و الله زين انك تعرفين ليه اجي* 
*سارهـ : خلاآص لا عااد تتقرب مني ماابي منك شي تعبت و حنا نمثل قدام الكل انو حنا سعيدين* 
*خالد :ههههههههههه جد ضحكتيني ياحبيبتي لو بغيت شي باخد باخده حتى لو كان بالغصب*
*سارهـ :ليه موب على كيفي ,انت ليه تعاملني كذا , وليه ماخذني وانت مبتحبني* 
*خــالد بقلبه ومن قاال ماحبك..*
*تآثرت سارهـ بالكلام و اغمي عليها شالهـا خالد وداها المشفى*  







*شتتوقعون شاف مشاااري ؟؟*
*و سارهـ شنو بيطلع فيها ؟؟*
*و شردت فعــل الهنوف من حركة اخوهـا؟؟*
*و شنو الشي الي صار لخالد خلاآهـ يعامل سارهـ كذا ؟؟*

----------


## ليلاس

يسلموووووووووا

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلموووو
جزء قصير جداً يعطيكِ العافيه

----------


## أموآج

ننتظر باقي الاجزاء 

تراني مافيني صبر خخ :d

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووووووو خيتو
                                                     الجزء قصير جدا
                                                       وان شاء الله
                                                       تطوليها في 
                                                      البارت القادم
                                                   ***تحياتي***
                                                   ##مجنونة&حلوة##

----------


## باقة ورد

شوقتيني يالله عاد كملي

----------


## ع ـمري فدـاك ,,

*نرجع لمشاري*


مشاري : استغفر الله وش ذا 
مشااري شاااف بناظرة شي ماكان متوقعه كانو البنات متجمعين ولابسين شورتات وبدي وكلهم مثل بعض والأغاني صوتها كان مرة عالي وماخذين راحتهم مرة الا نايمه على الثانيه والا ترقص والا جالسه على النت تكلم فارس احلامها ..وبعد مادخل مشاااري عم الهدوء انحاء الغرف هالا قالبه فوق تحت


*والبنات صمتو بعد كذا فااار دم الهنوف وعصبت ...*
*الهنووف : ريمااس ارمي علي العباايه بسرعه ..*
*ريمااس نفدت وهي بصمت ...* 
*العنود وهي تتسآئل : ليه وش بتسويين ..؟!*
*الهنووف : بسوي الا بسوويه عشان لا يكررها ويدخل مرة ثاانيه بدون اذني* 
*البنات : !! !!*
*طلعت الهنوف وهيا معصبه وسكرت البااب بأقوة ماعندها ..*
*الهنوف: انت بأي حق داخل كذا لا احم ولادستوور واللـ وهي تصاارخ ومنفعله ماخلها تكمل كلامها .. قطع عليها*
*مشااري :هنوف لاترفعين صوتك علي* 
*وضحك بسخريه وقال : لاوالله يعني تسوين حالك مؤدبه ولابسة العباة وماكأنك لابسة لبس فاصخ ياقليله الأدب* 
*الهنوف : هي انت مو بكيفك ومالك شغل ابد ياكلب والله اذا تعبدها راح تشووف وش بسوي والحين طس ..*
*مشااري عصب وشاال يده وعطاها كف* 
*مشااري : خلصتي خلصتي كلامك ؟؟!!* 
*طالعته الهنوف بنظرات استحقاار وعطته ظهرها ودخلت الغرفه .. داخله ببتساامه بثغرها وانتصااار البنات استعجبو وصارو يتسآلو* 
*البنات بصوت واحد: هاه شصااار* 
*الهنوف ولسه الأبتسامه بثغرها* 
*الهنوف : ادبته الكلب* 
*العنود: هنوفه كيف .؟!!*
*الهنوف : مو مهم كيف المهم ادبته* 
*لحظة صمت تذكرت الهنوف شي وضربت على جبهتها* 
*الهنوف : اوووه نسينا ان حنا رااح نروح المولي يالله صباايا قومو اجهززززون وانا رااايحه اشوف الساايق اذا اجي وحده موب جااهسه بخلها تطس بمكانها .. <<تستهبل البنت*
*الماس:اقول روحي بسرعه ..*
*راحت الهنوف لـ للخدم وصوتت على برواتي ..* 
*الهنواف :برواتي بسرعه تعالي روحي شوفي لي كومااار نبي نروح المول ..*
*برواتي : تيب ((طيب)آنسة*
*ورجعت صعدت الهنوف للغرفه ..*
*الهنوف : خلصتوا ..؟*
*ريماس: انتظروني بحط كحله ..*
*الهنوف : حننزل والحقينا* 
*ريماس: اوك مو تروحون عني* 
*نزلوا البنات وصعدوا السيااارة ..*
*االعنود:خله هالحمار يحط لنا شي حلووو* 
*عطو الساايق شريط وحط لهم ..*
*كومار: آنسة مشي انا ((امشي..*
*الهنوف : انتظر ..* 
*نزلت ريماااس ..وصعدت السياارة ..مشوا وصولوا المول ونزلوو* 
*الهنوف: كومار روح ولما نبيك بنندق لك* 
*كومار : اوكي*
*نزلون البنات من السيارة وهم يتمشووون بالموول رن جوآل ريم طالعت بالشاااشه .. ((بدر يتصل بك))*
*الريم: بنات لحظة بس ..*
*الماس غمزت لها وقالت :ريمو تعالي فارس الأحلام* 
*الماس:اعترفي ..*
*العنود تضحك بستهتاااار وصوت ضحكها عاالي موب ماخذه اهتام للناااس الموجوده* 
*الريم طنشتهم ومشت ردت ..*
*الريم بخجل :هلا وغلا* 
*بدر:هلا والله بحيااتي* 
*الريم : تسلم والله* 
*بدر:الله يسلمك ويعرسك علي !!!*
*الريم : !! صاامت لارد!!*
*بدر: وينك خجلتي مني ..,كيف الحلووو اليوم <<يصرفها* 
*الريم :الحمد الله كويسة , انت اخبااارك..؟!*
*بدر : بخير دامك بخير ..*
*الريم :دوم يالغلا* 
*بدر :تدومي لي .. الا وين انتي* 
*الريم :بالمول ........*
*بدر: صج .طيب ابي اشوفك ..*
*الريم : لالا موب الحين ..*
*بدر: ليه كذا مابتحبيني ..؟*
*الريم : الا بس* 
*بدر :بس شنو ..؟*
*الريم وتحاول تصرفه* 
*الريم : بدر الحين انا مع صاحباتي شوي واكلمك ..*
*بدر:طيب ..*
*وسكر كل منهم ..*
*بعد كذا رجعت الريم للصبايا وصاارون يتمشوووون من مكان لمكااان وضحكاتهم تتعالى ..*
*مرون من جانبهم مجموعه شباب وصاارو يتحرشوون فيهم ويتغزلووون ..دار بين الشباااب نقااااش* 
*طلال:انا برقم هذي الا نقش عباتها وردي مخملي* 
*بدر:وانا برقم الا طالع من قداام شعرها* 
*فيصل : وانا الا من تحت عبااتها مفتوحه* 
*راكان:وانا الا بعينها الكحل الأسود* 
*سلطان:وانا الا تكلم جوااال* 
*طلال : يالله امشووون بسرعه* 
*وصاار يلحقنا بالبنات بدا بدر يرمي الرقم والبنات* 
*البنااات :!!! ......!!!*

----------


## ع ـمري فدـاك ,,

*نروح لسااارة وخاااااااالد..*
*وصلوا للمشفى وصااار السيستراات يتراااكضن ... ونقلوها الى الأسعاف .. حطو عليها مغدي .. وكشفو على حالتها بعد كذا صاار الدكتور يبي تحاليل فصاار ياخذون منها دم . . وخالد كان برا وقلبه يقرصه خااايف عليها شوي طلع الدكتوور .. خالد شااف الدكتور راح له كانوه ملهوووف* 
*خالد : دكتور طمني ..وش بها ..!*
*الدكتور : والله ياااخ خاالد حاليا حاطين عليها مغدي واخذنا منها تحاااليل ..* 
*خالد:دكتور متى بتطلع النتياايج* 
*الدكتور:حنا حنستعجل .. على النتاايج دقاايق وروح خذها ..*
*خالد: من وين ..*
*الدكتور: من المختبر ..*
*خالد: اوك*
*وصااار خالد ينتظر ! بعد كذا راااح خالد المختبر وقالوا له يروح للدكتور .. بغرفه ..* 
*راح خالد دق البااب ودخل ..*
*خالد: السلام عليكم ..*
*الدكتور : وعليكم السلام .*
*خالد: انا زوج المريضة ساارة , دكتور طلعت التحاليل؟؟*
*الدكتور: ياهلا بك ,ايوة طلعت وبعد كذا عقد الدكتور حوااجبه والتحاليل ماتبشر بخير ..*
*خالد: دكتور بشر ..*
*الدكتور : اخ خالد صرااحه زوجتك طلعت معنا بالتحاليل وسكت الدكتور ماعرف كيف يكمل ..*
*خالد خاايف: وشطلع تكلم دكتور ..*
*الدكتوور : سرطان بالرحم.. وسكتت*
*خالد انهااار بعد ماسمع كذاا وظلمت الدنيا بوجهه خلالالاص يبي يصرخ يبكي بس رجولته وشموخه منعه*
*خالد: دكتور متأكد من الا تقوله دكتور تكفى قول مو صدق قول النتيجه خطأ قول شي غير دكتـ* 
*ماكمل كلامه قطع عليه الدكتور*
*الدكتور:هدي يااخ خالد وحنا بعد كذا حنرجع نحلل للتأكد بس المريضة تحتاج وقت من الرااحه وحتتنوم ..*
*خالد : دكتور كم يوم بتتنوم ,,.؟*
*الدكتور: على حسب حالتها* 
*خاالد: دكتور يصير اشوفها*
*الدكتور :عادي بس بهدووء ,يالله اخ خالد انا رايح ماتشوفون شر ..*
*طلع الدكتور وطلع ورااه خالد رااح خالد للغرف الا فيهاا ساارة ,سارة على السرير الأبيض وجها مرة اصفر ودبلانه كانت ناايمه صحاها الباااب* 
*خالد: كيفك حبيبتي ..؟*
*ساارة : لارد* 
*خالد:ساارة انا آسف كلمتك بعصبيه ساامحيني ..* 
*ساارة صاارت تبكي* 
*ساارة :بس على اليوم جت ياخالد ..!*
*خالد:* : انـــا اسف ياســـارهـ بس انتي ما تعرفين شصار لي قبل لا ازوجك كان عذرتيني 
ســــــــــــارهـ : مهما صاار يا خالد انا مالي ذنب 
بعد صمت تسآئلت سااارة 
ساارة : وشنو الا صااار معك ..؟


نروح لرائد 
*جاالس بغرفته ومكتئب وحزين ..دق جواله طالع الشااشه ..((رفيج العمر يتصل بك..)) رد رائد رائد:هلا والله ..*
*هزاع: هلا فيك ..((شااااب وسيم ويخقق بمعنى الكلمه شعره بني غاامق وبشرته بيضه )),((رفيج رائد من هم صغااار وهم ابوتهم اصدقاااء من العايلات المعروووفه واغنى من ابو رااائد))*
*هزاع: انتظرك تحت ..*
*راائد:دقااايق وانا عندك*
*هزاع:طيب..*
*راائد:لامو دقايق ثواني ..*
*هزاع:هههههه طيب..*
*سكر كل منهم ونزل راااائد ..* 

*هزاع : وش بك يااابو الشباااب* 
*راائد: رح عند البحر وبقل لك* 
*هزاع:تامر امر* 
*وصلوا للبحر ونزل كل منهم وجلسو على الصخر قدام البحر* 
*هزاع:يالله قل لي وش بك ..؟*
*رائد: جنني حبها اه طلقها من كل قلبه*
*هزاع:ومنو هي ..؟*
*راائد : الا بدااخل قلبي* 
*وتسطح على الصخرة وصاار يطالع بالسماا وقاال* 
*رائد:اه وربي يا ............. احبك احبك وربي احبك* 
*هزاع في قلبه .. اهـ يارائد حالي من حالك طحت ولاحد سمى علي من يوم شفتها بالمجلس وانا هاايم* *فيها*

تتوفعون شردهـ فعل البنات ؟؟
و شنو الي صار الى خالد ؟؟ و هل بتتغير معاملتهـ لسارهـ ؟؟ للاسواء او الافضل ؟؟
تتوقعون منو البنت الي يحبها رائد من رفيجات اخت او لا ؟..؟؟
منو الي خطفت قلب هزاع و شافها في المجلس؟

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو خيتو 
   ***تحياتي***   
(((مجنونة &حلوة)))

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

يسلموووووو ننتظر التكمله

----------


## باقة ورد

يسلمو أتمنى تكملي بسرعة

----------


## حور الجنه

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## Habit Roman

يسلموا يالغلا ننتظر التكمله لاتطولين علينا

تحيااتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمووو 
بأنتظار التكمله....

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

